# Tool Talk > Machines >  Tire cutting machine - GIF

## Altair

Tire cutting machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Retreaded tire vacuum curing envelope - GIF
Cutting tire sidewalls using an angle grinder - GIF
Manually cutting tire walls for recycling - GIF
Tire splitting tool - GIF
Tire bead separating rollers - GIF

----------

clydeman (May 8, 2022),

nova_robotics (May 7, 2022)

----------


## Frank S

Mind your fingers

----------

Karl_H (May 7, 2022),

nova_robotics (May 7, 2022)

----------


## BuffaloJohn

not only your fingers, mind those dangly cords of your jacket...

----------

